# Enkrypt3d's Backyard Overhaul



## enkrypt3d (May 18, 2020)

https://imgur.com/gallery/1PGjYtF

Here is the last years worth of blood sweat and tears... finally got a usable space in the back with zeon zosia... hope you enjoy! Let me know what you all think! The grass is doing great for the most part! I think I may need to fertilize it soon. Next project is to setup a shed to move all my lawn car equipment into... one step at a time!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

enkrypt3d said:


> Here is the last years worth of blood sweat and tears... finally got a usable space in the back with zeon zosia... hope you enjoy! Let me know what you all think! The grass is doing great for the most part! I think I may need to fertilize it soon. Next project is to setup a shed to move all my lawn car equipment into... one step at a time!


Heck of a reno! Really dramatic and fantastic transformation. Zeon was a great choice - glad to hear you are happy with it :thumbup:


----------



## enkrypt3d (May 18, 2020)

raymond said:


> enkrypt3d said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the last years worth of blood sweat and tears... finally got a usable space in the back with zeon zosia... hope you enjoy! Let me know what you all think! The grass is doing great for the most part! I think I may need to fertilize it soon. Next project is to setup a shed to move all my lawn car equipment into... one step at a time!
> ...


thanks it was a ton of work! finally getting closer to the end goal... trying to decide on what type of flowers / shrubs i want to put around the fence...


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

enkrypt3d said:


> trying to decide on what type of flowers / shrubs i want to put around the fence...


I've been in the same bot this year - trying to figure out some landscaping, flowers/bushes/evergreens.

We had a full side portions of our side yard where we decided to put in....
- At last roses
- white weddings hydrangeas, though I wish we had gotten limelight's since they are easier to get 
- Blue atlas cedar

Covid has made shopping for plants a bite harder - I ordered the Hydrangeas and roses from the web, and the blue atlas from pikes.

Food for thought! I good tip I've heard is to try and use plants that together will include red, blue, yellow, and green. Cheers!


----------

